# Login issues



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi everyone

I'm logged in on my iphone & have just bought a new ipad, my problem is I can't remember my password & I have changed my email address because I changed my internet provider. I believe this is a job for admin but any advise would be great

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ryan, PM me the password you wish to use & I will change it. Email address as well in case it all goes wrong.
Hoggy


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Cheers Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ryan, Password changed as requested. Don't log-off on phone until log-in successful on Ipad.
Hoggy.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ryan, Password changed as requested. Don't log-off on phone until log-in successful on Ipad.
> Hoggy.


I'm logged in on both 8)

Thank you

Ryan


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ryan, Excellent.
Hoggy.


----------

